# Banner for my Parkour team.



## Selim873 (Jun 22, 2011)

We haven't even decided to make a trademark logo yet (Banner, Logo, Emblem, etc.)
But I decided to get a head start, and I wanna show this off because it came out better than expected.
Our team's name is titled "Brotherhood" and to clear things up, especially since we're in a gaming community, all of us members are more like family and we pretty much look over each other like brothers, which is where the name came from, not fucking Assassin's Creed, the headaches from these stupid assumptions kill me.

From scratch using Gimp.  Placed in a spoiler because even though it's 600kb in size, the image is at a 2000x600 resolution, hopefully the forum will auto resize it like usual.


Spoiler












I was also told by a fellow member that we have a YouTube channel made recently, I'll set it as "my website" on my profile if I find it.

If you find the channel before me, and the channel's location is the UK, that's not us.  >_>


----------



## Lights (Jun 24, 2011)

Nice man I do Parkour but I don't really know anything except I'm going to try out for Gymnastics and try and learn Back Tucks and stuff!


----------

